# Setting BFD input level?



## tdamocles (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm resetting my BFD input signal with another movie scene and noticed that the input signal is clipping for a good 2-3 seconds. I have my HK 335 sub level @ -10 db and I can't seem to get that level down. Is it generally a bad idea to cut the input level that much? I also have that line split before the BFD for a second sub.

I've just selected the +4 switch in the back and it has tamed the signal. Is this method alright to do to reduce the input level?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm resetting my BFD input signal with another movie scene and noticed that the input signal is clipping for a good 2-3 seconds


And this is a level at which you would normally watch a movie?



> I've just selected the +4 switch in the back and it has tamed the signal. Is this method alright to do to reduce the input level?


Yes, as long as it's warranted by a high output sub level from the processor.

brucek


----------



## tdamocles (Sep 23, 2006)

brucek said:


> And this is a level at which you would normally watch a movie?


Yes, every once and a while I will listen to loud levels. The material sounds better (more dynamic) if not in midnight mode but soft passages are too soft and the volume must be cranked. I've calibrated all speakers at 75db at a master volume of 0db and that's where it was tested at.



brucek said:


> Yes, as long as it's warranted by a high output sub level from the processor.
> 
> brucek


I couldn't find the subout voltage in the manual. In a DTS scene I still couldn't get the level low enough not to clip(DTS=-10db, DD=-3db).

I have the subs volume at less than 1/4 of a rotation. It is barely on.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I use a Denon AVR 1905. I set my BFD to the higher input level. DTS material at reference level can still drive the BFD input right to the clipping point. So your situation is not unique.


----------

